# question



## denise1218 (Dec 24, 2010)

My husband and I have been separated for a month now. Even though it was something I was hoping we could work thru...he has made it clear that he doesn't. A few weeks ago he made the comment that he wished he had "a friend with benefits"....because he is so lonely and doesn't like being alone. I was speechless after he said that. Well....2 weeks ago...he joined one of the popular dating websites. He says he is just looking for companionship...not so much a relationship. My question is....if a couple is separated...what is right or wrong when it pertains to the opposite sex? Is it okay to hook up with some one? Or do you wait until the divorce is final....please any advice is helpful.

Thanks!


----------



## denise1218 (Dec 24, 2010)

is it considered cheating?


----------



## Confused-Wife (Jan 26, 2011)

I would think that the two of you would have to agree upon separation ground rules when you begin the separation. If he doesn't want to reconcile, then why are you continuing the separating and not proceeding with divorce?


----------



## denise1218 (Dec 24, 2010)

financially we are unable to start divorce proceedings right now. When he first moved out...he did say to me that if the opportunity arose and I wanted to "go out"...that he thought I should and he felt that it would be healthy. At the time I told him that I wasn't thinking about that right now.


----------



## Confused-Wife (Jan 26, 2011)

I think this subject is something that has to be directly and specifically agreed upon. It can't be a willy nilly, thin line, gray area. If you don't want him to see other woman, I think you should make it clear to him that you think it's unacceptable for both of you and would be a step in the wrong direction towards your possible reconciliation.


----------

